# Bluetooth Cellphone Problem



## hunt55 (Oct 9, 2005)

Did the BMW software announced upgrade resolve the issue with the E815? Another thread on E90post.com indicates the fix for the V710 and E815 is not completed as of late today.


----------



## pjo1966 (Jul 15, 2004)

Is there somewhere on-line where we can review BMW service updates like this?


----------



## czikall (Jan 6, 2006)

*FatBoy*

My bluetooth connection problems have been between a Motorola V551 cell with updated software and my new 2006 325i with Bluetooth capability. Connects very infrequently, but when it does it's awesome. Contacted BMW New Jersey (Karen) and the software update is being sent to the dealers this week. Advertised as solving the Bluetooth issues for the E90. Looking forward to having my car bluetooth work as advertised by BMW. Surprised that BMW would introduce this option into the market without thoroughly Beta testing. Still love my Bimmer.........

Good Luck to all, FatBoy


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

vorkellgrp said:


> BMW has announced a software upgrade to solve the bluetooth pairing problem. It takes a whole day and they will give you a loaner.


Any news on this that I can take to the dealership? I would love to get the TCU upgraded in both my cars.


----------



## czikall (Jan 6, 2006)

*Bluetooth upgrade worked !!*



czikall said:


> My bluetooth connection problems have been between a Motorola V551 cell with updated software and my new 2006 325i with Bluetooth capability. Connects very infrequently, but when it does it's awesome. Contacted BMW New Jersey (Karen) and the software update is being sent to the dealers this week. Advertised as solving the Bluetooth issues for the E90. Looking forward to having my car bluetooth work as advertised by BMW. Surprised that BMW would introduce this option into the market without thoroughly Beta testing. Still love my Bimmer.........
> 
> Good Luck to all, FatBoy


Got the upgrade installed yesterday N/C at The Woodlands, TX BMW and it fixed the bluetooth problems. As I mentioned above, I had the E90 and a Motorola V551.

FatBoy


----------



## boas1 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Software updated on 1/14*

My blackberry 7100g works now all the time after my dealer applied latest software update. Also did another that made the starts smoother.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

If the phone does not connect right away, and you get an incoming call that picks up on the PHONE and not the Bluetooth system, try pressing the pairing button (not steering wheel button) and it may do an audio transfer.

Martin
www.bimmernav.com


----------



## Wounded Knee (Dec 16, 2005)

My bluetooth only worked about 25% of the time with my Blackberry 7130e (10/05 production 325i no iDrive). I got my software upgraded to CIP 20.0.2 a week ago, and my phone has connected 100% of the time since.


----------



## john vogelaar (Feb 25, 2006)

Did you ever find a resolution...I have the same problem with my 5 series. It very rarely works when it is under 50 degrees...doesn't seem logical


----------



## gluck75 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wounded Knee...

Does the address book sync?


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

*So is it Fixed Now?*

This thread is really concerning me. I am expecting my new 330Cic in a week and I have the motorola cellphone (Verizon) w bluetooth capability that is currently linked to my handsfree bluetooth system in my Acura TL. It works flawlessly 100% of the time in my Acura. (am selling the Acura) Am I going to be really upset about using this phone in my BMW, or have they fixed this unacceptable problem? The friggin bimmer cost a lot more than the Acura --- I can only imagine how upset all of you have been with this issue! 

:dunno:

Doug


----------



## stiffy1 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm on my 2nd Motorola V3 Razr (the first one wnet through a laundry cycle - I can't understand why it won't work anymore!?), and have had very good results with my '06 525i. A couple of thoughts: 1. If you leave the bluetooth enabled your car will recognize your phone as soon as you start up. Downside - battery will run down very quickly. I set my right side home button on the phone to the Connection, and simply have to turn bluetooth on each time I get in teh car. I agree this sin't ideal, but it saves greatly on battery. 2. I have full functionality in the car, except for toggling between 2 calls. My only problem has been the phone not actually hanging up sometimes when I end a call, but I think this might be a problem with my i-drive, as I have other issues with it.
All-in-all - very good experience.


----------

